# Help with flashes Yongnou Yn-560II for sony a35



## Junquilho (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey guys,






I would like to solve a doubt with you, if it's possible. I own a Sony a35 and I'm considering buying 2 or more flashes Yongnuo yn-560 ii. I would like to know the folowing: to use these flashes simultaneously, I would need to have a Wireless Trigger?






If I do, the Cheaplights NPT-04 (Amazon.com: Cheaplights NPT-04 4 Channel Wireless Hot Shoe Flash Trigger and 2 Receivers Set for Canon Nikon Pentax,OTT-04GY: Camera & Photo) would be enough?






If it is not enough, wich model/brand would you recommend (cheaper)? 






Thank you in advance.


Cheers,






Alexandre Junquilho


----------



## Designer (Jun 9, 2013)

See if the Yongnou flashes have "slave" mode.  If so, you will need to get only one flash to fire, and the other one will fire in slave mode.  If your BI flash will not harm the picture, then fire them both with your built-in flash.  You can modify your BI flash with a diffuser so the light from it will not harm the picture.


----------



## Junquilho (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer, thank you so much for yhe answer and clarufy my doubt. Yes, the yongnuo flash have slave mode. About use the BI flash, did not know he could connect the camera to more than one flash simultaneously, so I was worried about having the two flashes and can not use. I see that this is no longer a problem. = D


----------



## David8 (Jun 9, 2013)

The 560 III do have slave mode. Or at least the nikon one does. From the little experimenting i have done it seems pretty reliable. However, look in to the rf-603 for your camera. Easy to use and set up and not too expensive. They will allow you to fire the flash without using slave mode. Hitn: you may find the triggers cheaper on ebay. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Junquilho (Jun 9, 2013)

David8, i think that 560III is not available for Sony cameras, only the 560II. About the trigger the same, for sony mount only CTR-301P, and this have just one receiver. I think if the BI flash can control the both flashes, that will be the best option.
I will try this and post something. But, i live in Brazil, so i think this probible will arrive in 40 - 60 days.

Regards


----------



## Designer (Jun 9, 2013)

One, two, 6, they should all flash at the same time if in slave mode.  If you wish, you can use a wireless radio trigger set to fire just one remote flash, and the other flashes (no matter how many) will all flash at the same time.


----------



## David8 (Jun 10, 2013)

Junquilho said:


> David8, i think that 560III is not available for Sony cameras, only the 560II. About the trigger the same, for sony mount only CTR-301P, and this have just one receiver. I think if the BI flash can control the both flashes, that will be the best option.
> I will try this and post something. But, i live in Brazil, so i think this probible will arrive in 40 - 60 days.
> 
> Regards



Sorry, I was on my phone and missed your camera model. Well the 560II for Sony does have a slave mode. So you will be able to fire it with the built in flash. However, with regards to the triggers. All you need is one transmitter, and any number of receivers. So you could buy something like this: Set of 4 receivers and fire four flashes simultaneously without the BI flash.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 11, 2013)

Id get the sony branded flashes and you could do this really easy wirelessly. Or you can buy sync cords which dont cast that much.


----------

